# Spied: Next-Gen Audi A6 Spotted in American Southwest Nearly Undisguised



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Road & Track has run a story about the upcoming C7 Audi A6 along with some new spy photos shot during hot weather testing in the American Southwest. New A6 mules have been seen recently from Nurburgring to public roads but this is one of the first findings of the car on American soil and, while we're at it, essentially undisguised. 

We expect the A6 will drop at a stand alone event much like that of the A7 sometime between now and the end of the calendar year. For now, check out more shots of this A6 test mule and Road and Track's own intel after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting. These pics show more of the subtle differences to the C6. Wheelbase seems longer and the front overhang is greatly reduced. Slightly underwhelmed though. I was expecting this to be more of an A7 - Sedan. I am looking to replace my current A6 by end of the year, currently seriously considering the F10 535xi, but the HPFP issue keeps holding me back from pulling the final trigger. Will the new A6 be available as an early 2012 or will it follow the regular cycle and be available towards the end of next year?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've heard it'll be revealed here in the next 30 days or so and may even go into production before end of the year.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Quattroholic has the Audi press release with a teaser of the A6 that most people here have probably seen about the cars to be built at the Neckarsulm plant, and the A6 will be largely built there, because it uses the ASF MkII steel/aluminum unitbody chassis similar to what the A7 and the TT have.

It also confirmed that the A6 will be in production before years end and before launch. I'll bet that due to that an the fact that the launch may conicide with the early December launch of the Audi R18 LM car, that we're not very far away now from seeing the new A6.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A6 will be launched at an event held by Audi before the end of the year.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> A6 will be launched at an event held by Audi before the end of the year.


Which is what?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The though is that the A6 will have its own stand alone launch like what the A7 had this summer. Since it's thanksgiving eve here in the US, I'd give the A6 launch about a 2-3 week timeframe of happening, likely to coincide with the launch of the Audi R18 racing car, which seems to be on a similar schedule for it's public unveiling. 

I believe that both launches may be stand alone, but may be within days of each other. Look for both to be launched in the first half of December. George said back in early Nov. that the A6 was roughly within a month of launch, so that fits the early Dec. time line.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Rumor mill has seemed to have reverted to Detroit for the A6's launch. However, that doesn't mean that Audi won't do as the A7, and do a stand alone event before year's end. The A7 then was launched to a wider public at the Paris Auto Show.

I'd bet on as George has said, a lunch sometime in December, and the A6 will definintly be in Detroit afterwards.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe the car will be at Detroit, but a source told me there'll be a stand alone ahead of that.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I believe the car will be at Detroit, but a source told me there'll be a stand alone ahead of that.


 Dec 1st.

http://tv.audi.de/#/04


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Obviously, not long now--only a few days. Now for the R18 launch, which shouldn't be far off, either. I wonder how the A6 will evolve with the current Audi styling features on the A1 and A7, and if the R18 might reflect some of that.

And having my laptop being able to operate outside of safe mode, I saw the teaser video on Audi TV, and it doesn't show much. I wonder if teaser Audi Press photos will be released within a day or two of the launch, like with the A7?


----------

